# Sending FE by courier



## dawidmNS (6 Jun 2011)

Hi

In information it says it is illegal to send FE by courier. But did any of you sent it like that? Are they going to check the package etc? By courier it is much cheaper that Royal mail so I prefer that way.

Regards
Dawid


----------



## Ian Holdich (6 Jun 2011)

It's a bit silly IMO if you try and hide things like pressurised cylinders when sending by RM. I'm sure a manslaughter charge wouldn't be preferable?? That is what in effect could happen if cylinder went of in the back of a royal mail van. I'm sorry, but when dealing with these kind of things UKAPS cannot advocate this.


----------



## dawidmNS (6 Jun 2011)

ianho said:
			
		

> It's a bit silly IMO if you try and hide things like pressurised cylinders when sending by RM. I'm sure a manslaughter charge wouldn't be preferable?? That is what in effect could happen if cylinder went of in the back of a royal mail van. I'm sorry, but when dealing with these kind of things UKAPS cannot advocate this.



I never heard about any accidents involving FE that went of in the back of royal mail. Im asking because we are buying FE on ebay, here on ukaps, other sites etc. Some of us are sending them by courier, so I just need some advice and that's all.


----------



## Johno2090 (7 Jun 2011)

They need to be clearly marked so that they aren't damaged in transit, you'd be stupid to not send them safely.

Don't be reckless


----------



## dawidmNS (7 Jun 2011)

Ok

So how should I send them? On the package it cleary says FE so I wont hide it.
I was trying to use parels2go but once I will put the item description it says I cannot send it.

All ebay sellers are sending them by couriers, I recieved my also by courier so how should I send them?


----------



## a1Matt (7 Jun 2011)

Research the different couriers until you find one that will take it.

Then let us know which ones we can use


----------



## Frosties (7 Jun 2011)

I use APC for cylinders of 500g and dhl for anything up to 72.2kg. Anything higher goes by the cylinder company. 
I also import them from Germany using dhl or dpd... 

All accept cylinders. These are however not fe's so you may need to check. All boxes need to be clearly marked with the green diamond detailing pressurised gas.


----------



## Alastair (7 Jun 2011)

you not using co2 anymore dawid?


----------



## dawidmNS (7 Jun 2011)

Alastair said:
			
		

> you not using co2 anymore dawid?



Im 

I just bought 2x 2kg CO2 FE 10l each, and I want to get them in the same way as I did with you, by courier


----------



## Alastair (8 Jun 2011)

Maybe just message an eBay seller and ask how they are sending them. Who they will use


----------



## dawidmNS (8 Jun 2011)

Thats what i did  uk mail  im waiting for others replies, so i will let you know soon!


----------



## Johno2090 (8 Jun 2011)

Ive used UKmail before now for cylinders. Very good.


----------

